

Ask HN: Ideas for REST API for college project - robbied

Hi HN. For a college project, I have decided to make a REST api. Do any of you either have ideas for a REST api I could make or need one created? I would like it to benefit people in some way instead of creating a redundant product.<p>Thanks,
RD
======
cupcake-unicorn
It's probably best if it's something that you've run across in your daily life
and found the need for personally. It probably just won't be interesting or
would be confusing otherwise since, if obscure enough, the data returned may
be easy to mess up.

Think back to stuff you've done recently. For example, recently I needed to do
some wildcard searching and pattern matching on a list of last names for a
writing project. This turned out to be much more of a pain in the ass than I'd
thought to even get a hold of the right dataset. More of a SQL thing than a
REST thing, but you get the idea.

